# 100% Polyester Jersey & flash/conveyor heat?



## spx (Oct 1, 2008)

Any issues with standard 325 degree heat from a flash dryer or conveyor dryer on bright colored soccer jerseys that are 100% polyester?

I have to add a screen printed logo to jersey material and not sure how it holds up under a flash and / or the longer duration of a conveyor dryer. Don't want to "toast" (figuratively & literally) the jerseys that I can't replace (out of stock).


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

You may have issues with dye migration. Use a low bleed poly ink, the lower the cure temp the better. Try to find one with a cure temp no higher than 300 degrees.


----------



## Outlaws#11 (Sep 19, 2008)

splathead said:


> You may have issues with dye migration. Use a low bleed poly ink, the lower the cure temp the better. Try to find one with a cure temp no higher than 300 degrees.


X2

I've done several over the last few months, blue and red are a nightmare. I'm fairly new to screen printing so I had to find out the hardway.

I only have the flash dryer, but I have played around with it and here's some things that have helped me.
1) Raised the flash dryer from 3" to 5". It takes longer to get to the cure temp. But seems to reduce the die migration.

2) Double coat the light colored inks. Using a flash in between the coats.

Hope this helps


----------



## nikki g (Sep 15, 2009)

So, with the temp @ 300 would you still use a 45sec. cure time? I have a order of jerseys made of 100% poly.....just don't want to mess up. I just got started screen printing and this is my first jersey order.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

nikki g said:


> So, with the temp @ 300 would you still use a 45sec. cure time? I have a order of jerseys made of 100% poly.....just don't want to mess up. I just got started screen printing and this is my first jersey order.


Your flash has a temperature guage? Most don't. 

Have you found an ink yet? Does it cure at 300 degrees?

Time will really depend on your unit and the distance from the shirt.

For something this critical, I would buy a temperature gun. Then you can be certain when you have reached the cure point.


----------



## nikki g (Sep 15, 2009)

splathead said:


> Your flash has a temperature guage? Most don't.
> 
> Have you found an ink yet? Does it cure at 300 degrees?
> 
> ...


No the flash doesn't have a temp setting...I do have a heat gun...I am using "Union Ink Co" Poly low bleede ...it doesn't have a cure temp or time suggestion on it


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

nikki g said:


> No the flash doesn't have a temp setting...I do have a heat gun...I am using "Union Ink Co" Poly low bleede ...it doesn't have a cure temp or time suggestion on it


Here are the specs on that ink Lightning Low-Bleed White

Cure is at 300. Use your temp gun on the first few garments to determine the amount of time garment should sit under flash.


----------

